# GT: Game 5 @ Washington



## qross1fan

*@*








*Date: Monday, November 7th*
*Time:7 PM Eastern; 4 PM Pacific*
*Arena:MCI Center*
*T.V.: KTLA Channel 5*
*Clippers Last Game: 93-78 loss @ Minnesota*
*Wizards Last Game: 87-79 win VS Orlando*
*Last Meeting This Season: None*

*Clippers Lineup:*




































*Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Quinton Ross/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman
*

*Wizards Lineup:*




































*Gilbert Arenas/Antonio Daniels/Jared Jefferies/Antawn Jamison/Brendon Haywood*


*Predicition:Clippers Win 103-96*
*Prediction Record: (3-1)*​


----------



## qross1fan

Wizards Game Thread


----------



## Weasel

Though the Wizards are 3-0, I think the combined record of the teams they have beaten so far is 0-9. But I haven't seen them play so I don't know how good they are, I do believe they are missing Butler with an injury.


----------



## Wilmatic2

The Wizards are a pretty talented team, but the Clippers will win if they play good defense and don't settle for the jumpshot if it isn't dropping, instead drive it to the basket. I believe, go Clippers!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Apparently Daniels might not play tomorrow so that would be good. Arenas is going to get his but other then that we shoudl be able to get ours and win. Again, pound it into Brand and let him score 35 pts.


----------



## Kapt Clipper

the clippers need to exploit the brand matchup whenever possible...as he showed against the wolves, he's a new, quicker eb...he can be the slasher to the hole in corey's absence as well as getting all the putbacks the hardway...i don't see too many pf's stopping him...we should always start inside out...the j's will be more open as they try to double eb and hopefully our percentage will go up especially with cat and sam...aside from this, is it my imagination or does haywood's head look rather tiny for his body ala brontosaurus?


----------



## Free Arsenal

If Corey is back and plays well, we win without question.


----------



## qross1fan

corey wont play and will return @ Atl like i expected. . . . . . key to the game imo is GET ELTON INVOLVED AND KEEP HIM INVOLVED

also with Jamison playing @ PF, i think we should go with a smaller line up, like have Wilcox or hell even Singleton starting @ PF and have Elton play C against Haywood


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Key to the game is limiting Kaveman's minutes. :basket:


----------



## Starbury03

The key is if Elton comes out and doiminates like he has shown he can do now. I truly believe he can be a 25 ppg socrer with the new skills he has shown I think it will benifit the team to becuase then Cassell and Mobley will get better shots with him drawing so much attention.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Well ... looks like there will be a logjam at the top after tonight.

The LAST thing I want to see is for everyone to pass us up ... that will be hard to take.

So ... Mobley & Cassell, do what you were brought here to do. I'm not buying this back-to-back "off-nights". And, I don't want another bag of damaged goods (aka Kittles), sooooooooo please erase these negative thoughts from my mind.

PLEEEEZ come to play. Start by winning the next game, PLEEEEEEEEEEEZ.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Star ... Elton is a loooooooooong way from being the problem (key). IF Mobley and Sam were doing the job they were brought here to do ... Elton wouldn't HAVE to score as much as he is. Hell, they're suppose to being opening up the middle FOR Elton, not him drawing coverage to open up for THEM.

IMO.


----------



## Weasel

Weasel said:


> I think the combined record of the teams they have beaten so far is 0-9.



Make that combined 1-9 since the Magic won tonight.


----------



## Starbury03

Cassell and Mobley arent the players they were a couple years ago, people need to realize that. They will have good games every once and a while, but as players age, there shot consitency goes. It even happend to Reggie Miller. This is Brands team, those guys need to step up and provied some support for him by knocking down open shots. Cassell's time is the end of the game. Has anyone seen a better option on offesne then letting Brand isolate and take his man off the dribble, becuase if you have please let me know.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=214567


----------



## MJG

Wizards notes: Daniels is most likely out of this one after an ankle injury in our last game, and Butler will be making his return after missing the last two. My guess is that Jarvis Hayes starts in place of Daniels.

I've been feeling this one as a loss for my Wizards ever since we won our last game to go 3-0. We haven't played especially great so far this season, and we've had the fortune of being able to beat on a trio of weak opponents to get our perfect start. You guys are the first decent team we'll be playing, and we'll be so shocked as to why our opponents aren't playing horribly that we'll fall into a loss.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...971.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe

Maggette might make an appearence in this game.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Weasel said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...971.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe
> 
> Maggette might make an appearence in this game.


nice.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Daniels won't be playing in this game and Butler will be coming back from an injury. I think we'll win this one.


----------



## alexander

we should win this one,they are not that good


----------



## yamaneko

If mags is back, id say first game back, maybe he scores 12 points. But where are those 12 points coming from? Just directly from ross, singleton and ewing? Or will he take away from brands recent outpour? Or from cassell and mobley?


----------



## jcwla

I didn't realize his points had to come at the expense of anyone else.
In that case we will definitely score exactly 78 points like we did at MIN.


----------



## yamaneko

Of course the points are coming from someone else, first off hes getting other people's minutes, other people's shots. Just like when baron davis joined the warriors last year. ALmost everyones averages went down on the team, for the offense he added compared to speedy claxton. In this case, i think its even more extreme, because its not like someone was traded that hes taking their spot. The biggest loss in points i predict has to be ross, since his minutes will probably be cut in half at least. 

But i do think his presence will mean less shots for mobley and cassell as well.


----------



## jcwla

believe me he can take away some shots from those guys but if they make their career %s they will score their points. they didn't do that against minny -- to say the least. uke:


----------



## qross1fan

i'd still like the idea of maggs coming back @ Atl, if he comes back, there'll be a lot of questions tonight and he'd have to mesh ASAP, and call me crazy, but id rather win this and not have maggs, then lose just so maggs could mesh with this team on court . . .bring him back @ Atl, that should be a game clips'll win and a better chance for corky to come back


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> But i do think his presence will mean less shots for mobley and cassell as well.



I agree. But with the current shot selection both Mobley and Cassell.. Mostly Cassell have been taking lately I wouldnt mind taking a few of them because they couldnt be any worse. No more 3 of 19s, 3 of 10s, 4 of 15s please........


----------



## M-Blade

I can't help but feel doubtful about winning this game since it's hard to forget how bad we were on the road last season. 
I think our chances will be much better if Maggs can come of the bench to provide an offensive spark... oh well, it's going to be close that's all i know for sure.


----------



## Free Arsenal

That's it, I'm going to lose 15k tonight....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

also, listen to the ralph and mike if tehre are any updates on livingston. i heard he's gettin a new mri today and i wanna c how that goes. post here if there's any news on that.


----------



## Weasel

It says on Clippers.com that Maggette will most like play tonight but in limited minutes. :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Hmmm. Maggette's going to run at their bigs and get them in foul trouble, Wilcox, Brand, and Kaman will destroy them in their paint. They'll triple team the paint and leave our guys wide open to hit jumpers.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Corey is going to get some playing time tonight. Just in time for the 3-0 Wizards. Go Clippers!


----------



## qross1fan

ugh unless maggs accepts his role and doesnt jack up shots . . then i think we have a long night ahead of us


----------



## qross1fan

Elton Brand, Chris Kaman, Quinton Ross(why not Singleton :curse Mobley and Cassell

vs


Jared Jefferies, Brendon Haywood, Antawn Jamison, Jarivs Hayes and Gilbert Arenas


----------



## Weasel

Tipoff time!


----------



## Weasel

Kaman needs to get better at winning the jump.


----------



## qross1fan

wizards win the tip . . not surprised . . .Jamison scores


----------



## qross1fan

Cass misses down low wth . . Hayes misses . . Cass buries it


----------



## Weasel

Ross is gaurding Arenas, which is good. Cassell knocks down a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

god damn a zone already? . . 4-2 Haywood with a jam . .Ross hits his jumper .. nice


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a LONG jumper from Mobley.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley with a crazy shot . . . Arenas misses . . brand rebounds . . give it to EB . . Cass buries it AGAIn


----------



## Weasel

Cassell knocks down a jumper in his home town.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand got a block . . nice . .Brand buries a jumper niice


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a monster block and makes the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

9-6 . . mobley shooting one more . . . makes secnod . . im loving this start . . . and right when i say that Arenas gets an and one ugh


----------



## qross1fan

Ross nice drive .. 12-9 La


----------



## Weasel

Ross with a nice layup in traffic.


----------



## qross1fan

why did Brand pass up a shot> . . Cass misses . . Kaman rebounds and misses . . . Wiz are rebounding nice . . mobley feeds Kaman and Kaman will shoot two


----------



## Weasel

Good dish from Mobley to Kaman and he gets fouled, shooting two.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman has been great from the FT so this year.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman has a radio show? wow . . . he makes both . . . 14-9 . . and the fast play makes it a 3 pt game . . . Jamison misses and Shaggy gets his third rebound . . Cass misses again


----------



## qross1fan

Ross hits another jumper . . 16-11


----------



## Weasel

Ross with another jumper and ar up 16-11.


----------



## qross1fan

5 dimes on 6 buckets for Clippers . . Arenas hit sit . . Brand runs over Haywood . .16-13 with 5:39 left in the first period


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses in the paint . .Arenas misses badly . . and here comes Mobley for three!


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for 3!


----------



## Weasel

Kaman being agresive and makes the bucket on the goaltend on Jamison.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley just got scared on the layup and clanks it.


----------



## Weasel

Timeout on the floor after a Kaman foul. Clipers 23-17.


----------



## laclippers.de

8 Assists on 9 Fieldgoals so far. Seems that they are sharing/moving the ball better!? (can't see the game)


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox and Ewing come in for casssel and Kaman.


----------



## Weasel

Ewing hits a jumper at the top of the paint. Ross picks up an offensive foul.


----------



## qross1fan

25-21 with 59.7 left in the period 


25-23 . . cmon go for the 2 for one . . Wilcox'll shoot two


----------



## Weasel

Good thing Wilcox got fouled, his shot looked like was going to really ugly.


----------



## qross1fan

27.5 left . . Wilcox makes it wow . . .Wilcox makes both . . 27-23 LA . . another Washington offensive rebound . . cmon wth . . Ewing gets fouled with 1.3 left


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

nice free throw shooting so far...6-6 i think


----------



## Weasel

Nice, Ewing takes it to the whole with little time left and draws a key foul.


----------



## Weasel

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> nice free throw shooting so far...6-6 i think


ginxed it.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing misses . . . makes second . . end of one

and i believe the correct spelling is jinx


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

is corey maggette gonna play or wat? still waiting for his debut


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Weasel said:


> ginxed it.


lol shucks.


----------



## Weasel

End of 1st:

Clippers 28
Wizards 25

Not a bad quarter, only problem is that the Clippers were giving up too many offensive rebounds which helped the Wizards score on about each one.


----------



## Weasel

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> is corey maggette gonna play or wat? still waiting for his debut



He is suppose to play, he is just in!


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette, and Rebraca check in


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses his first shot but Wilcox rebounds . . Mobley misses


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca rebounds!! god damn play him more often . . Maggs drives and scores!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette squeezes one in on a decent drive.


----------



## qross1fan

offensive rebound, but braca forced a miss . . . Rebraca scores! 32-25 LA


----------



## Weasel

Rebraca is money with his hook shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Thomas hits both FT's . . 32-27 LA . . Ewing brings it up . . . Moblei misses wow


----------



## Weasel

Ewing donig a good job so far on Arenas.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

mobley 1-6, stop shooting now


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley* . .Wilcox rebounds . .. bad pass and Butler stepped out . . Ewing scores off a sweet dish by Braca


----------



## Weasel

Beatiful pass from Z to Ross and he scores.


----------



## qross1fan

kick ball on Corey . . bad decision .. time out with 8:49 left in the half


----------



## qross1fan

ugh damn the kings scored . . go WINGZ!!!

Walta McCarty is right next to Lawler . . . he says he hopes to come back tomorrow @ Atl

another offensive rebound for Washington . . cmon dont let em rebound those


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i wonder if i gain more points by posting more

yes 15 it appears


----------



## ClipOre4Life

36-27?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

u DO.


----------



## qross1fan

another damn Washington offensive rebound


----------



## Weasel

Maggette looks rusty and then gives a really hard foul on Arenas.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs wraps Butler on a break . . 34-29 LA .. CButt shooting two . . CButt makes first, makes second 34-31 LA


----------



## ClipOre4Life

corey with th efoul!


----------



## qross1fan

Ross with another jumper! 36-31 LAC


----------



## Weasel

Ross with another long jumper.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

How are we getting outrebounded by Washington???


----------



## qross1fan

Thomas just breaks in and makes it . . Maggs gets to the line . .nice stuff . . Brand about to return


----------



## Weasel

First foul on the year on Maggette, he will shoot FT's.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs makes both . .Atkins misses . . and a foul on Q .. bring in Singleton plz


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Corey doing his job getting fouled.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

im not watching the game, but im not liking the offensive rebounds given up by the clips. lets see if brand can turn that around


----------



## qross1fan

defensive 3 second call on LA . . . Arenas makes the T . . 38-34 LA


----------



## ClipOre4Life

COREY :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Clippers looking sloppy.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Maggette needs to make it his mission to get Etan Thomas into foul trouble.


----------



## qross1fan

Thomas misses . . Rossmisses a jumper . . Washington pushes it and a jam by Thomas . .38-36 . . bad execution . . Magss misses a jumper .. rebounded by Ross . . gave it in to Zelly and a foul . . time out on the court . .5:42 left in the half . 38-36 LA


----------



## ClipOre4Life

We need to pull away with this, not make it close.


----------



## qross1fan

RED WINGS SCORE!!!!! 

anyway im not liking the execution in the 2nd!


----------



## Weasel

Brand with an interesting reverse layup.


----------



## 14HipClip

Let's Go Clippers Let's GO!!

Let's Go Clippers Let's GO!!!

Let's get the MO going for the last 28 minutes of this game...
This is getting too close for comfort.

EB needs to start flexing his muscles.
Glad to see Mags


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets a bounce . . 42-36 LA . . .


----------



## Weasel

Brand get another with some lucky bounces on the rim.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass gets the offensive board . . . Cass with a abddpass . . and BUtler runs over Maggette


----------



## Weasel

Great job by Maggette by drawing the charge! Bulter with 3 fouls now.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a rattling jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

maggs rips down the rebound . . Brand with a put bac jam! 46-40


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a nice tip in slam off the miss.


----------



## qross1fan

maggs scores . . 48-42 LA


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

somoene plz describe our interior defense tonite. why are thomas and haywood getting so many dunks?


----------



## Weasel

Damn, Maggette has 10 points in the quarter and looks good.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand makes it . . 50-44 . . Jamison hits a three . .50-47 . . Maggs drives and scores . .52-47 .. Maggs has 10 . . 1:39 left in the half


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Apparently people are scoring left and right here.


----------



## qross1fan

yea they are . . high paced game


----------



## ClipOre4Life

So far Mobley is not worth even half of what he was signed for.


----------



## Weasel

Damn, all the hustle play by Kaman lead to a wizards dunk.


----------



## qross1fan

mobley with a shooters tocuh . .54-49 LA


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Chris Kaman can't buy a basket.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

As of right now I would not re-sign Kaman, I'd probably trade him.


----------



## qross1fan

GA makes his ft . . 54-51 LA . . . Cass misses . . 5 seconds left . . . . and Hayes makes a three . . 54 tied @ half . . sloppy finish


----------



## Weasel

What the hell where Cassell and Mobley complaining that caused the Wizards to get off the 3.

Half:
Clips 54
Wiz 54


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I called that three, I said watch now they're going to put in a 3 with 6 seconds and tie the game, whadda ya know they did.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Trade everyone but Brand, Q Ross, Singleton, Maggette, and Wilcox.


----------



## qross1fan

mobley was pushin sam to GA when he was bringing the ball up becuase i dont think Sam realized how little time was left . . . thus it left the Wiz open for three


----------



## Wilmatic2

Horrible ending to end the half. Kaman is playing horrid right now. He needs to go up strong and take it with authority, not put up those diaper soft finger rolls.


----------



## G-Force

Tied at 54 at the half. Welcome back, Maggette. 16 assists and only 4 turnovers for the Clips - keep it up. My Sonics are stinking it up in Cleveland and I have some uCash riding on the Clippers.

G-Force


----------



## qross1fan

Wilmatic2 said:


> Horrible ending to end the half. Kaman is playing horrid right now. He needs to go up strong and take it with authority, not put up those diaper soft finger rolls.


thats why i keep saying play Zeljko Rebraca!!!

i think ima make the "Play Zeljko Rebraca" Fan Club :biggrin:


----------



## MJG

Kaman looked like pure junk out there. He was getting the offensive boards, but that's no big deal against the Wizards. He looked far worse than I remember him.

Brand and Maggette ripped up that second quarter. I expected Brand to do so, considering he was being guarded by Jared Jeffries, but I was hoping Maggette would be step slow -- he definitely looked just fine to me.

Quiet but solid contributions from Ross as well. Wasn't pulling anything especially exciting, but he was playing his role nicely.

All in all a fun first half, I hope the second brings more of the same.

I wish I could watch more Clipper games here


----------



## qross1fan

starting 5's start the half


----------



## qross1fan

brand hits a free throw line jumper! 56-54


----------



## Weasel

Nice jumper by Brand but picks his 2nd foul on the other end.


----------



## qross1fan

and one by Jarvis Hayes . . . 57-56 Wiz


----------



## qross1fan

Brand another Jumper .. give EB the damn ball


----------



## Weasel

Brand again with a nice jumper, keep it up!


----------



## Weasel

Ross with a good layup with a great save by Kaman for the Clips.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass misses a jumper . . Kaman makes a good play . . and Ross lays it up and ni . .60-57 , , Cass breaks up a quick fast break attempt


----------



## qross1fan

ross is doing a hell of a job on defense . . Sam takes a stupid shot . . and Kaman gets a board on the other end . . . . Brand with a sweeping hook! . . 62-57 LA


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a right handed hook shot that bounces in.


----------



## qross1fan

clips call there :20 second time out cuz sam tripped . . .


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

everyone give the ball to brand and get the hell out of his way


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive foul on Sam . . take Sam out .. he's struggling


----------



## Weasel

Cassell not looking good at all.


----------



## qross1fan

Hayes hits another 3-Ball . . 62-60


----------



## qross1fan

Brands now getting doubled and a nasty pass by Ross


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Rar!!!! Mobley better get used to this system and start draining some shots, same for Cassel. At least now we have four legitimate options on offense (and I mean 4, subsitute Mobley for Ross). On defense we only have Brand and Q Ross. That needs to change.


----------



## qross1fan

Haywood hooks Kaman, foul on him


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Cassel sucks!!!! Get well soon Livy!


----------



## qross1fan

Arenas hits a three . . Brand loses it . . 65-62 Time Out LA . . god damn


----------



## Weasel

8-0 by the Wizards, Cassell needs to be yanked.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Dunleavy needs to have a serious talk with Cassel after this game...no more shooting.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Now our lack of depth at PG shows...


----------



## qross1fan

Sam is still in damn


----------



## qross1fan

when it doubt . . give to Brand . . Arenas misses a three thank god


----------



## qross1fan

Ross draws a foul . . . why isn't maggs in the game yet?


----------



## Weasel

Ross talks it to the hole and gets fouled.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Take out Mobley and put in Maggz.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross makes both . . 65-64 Wiz . . Mobley pokes it away . .


----------



## qross1fan

Hayes draws a foul on Sam . . . Sam is hot . . sadly not basketball wise


----------



## Weasel

Cassell picks up his 3rd foul of the quarter.


----------



## Weasel

Looks like Brand will try to carry the team toinght.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman gets the board . . . bad sloppy play . . Ewing checks in for sam


----------



## qross1fan

nice job knocking the ball away, now dont let them score and lets score!


----------



## qross1fan

67-66 Wiz . . . Mobley misses damnit


----------



## Weasel

Wow, odd turn of events but Clips pervail.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman got a block . . . Brand with a JAM! 68-67 LA


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a monster dunk.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a block and loose ball foul on Washington


----------



## Weasel

Weasel said:


> Brand with a monster dunk.


and sweet block


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses a three . . . stupid foul on Kaman . . time out . . 2:55 left 68-67 LA


----------



## Weasel

Sigh Mobley clanks another shot....


----------



## Wilmatic2

qrich1fan said:


> thats why i keep saying play Zeljko Rebraca!!!
> 
> i think ima make the "Play Zeljko Rebraca" Fan Club :biggrin:


Start it up qrich, add me when you do. lol.


----------



## qross1fan

lol ill start it after the game

69-68 LA


----------



## qross1fan

sorry that would be 69-68 Washington


----------



## Weasel

Brand nailing everything in this quarter.


----------



## qross1fan

brand with a shot clock beating fader . .70-69 LA . . EB has 24 and 8 . . .


----------



## qross1fan

Brand drives and gets fouled . . . nice stuff EB


----------



## Weasel

Brand takes it to the hole and gets fouled, shooting 2. Give it to Brand all the time!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

when a wiz fan said they had nothing to stop elton brand they werent kidding


----------



## qross1fan

Elton misses that . . and makes this . . 71-69 LA


----------



## qross1fan

BOX OUT! BOX OUT!

71 all . . Brand gets fouled with 4 left on the shot clock


----------



## Wilmatic2

Brand going one on one too much. Clippers need a more balanced attack. Go Clippers!


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets fouled again, he goes to the line. Makes them both. Maggette back into the game, good.


----------



## qross1fan

makes first . . Maggs checks in . . . . make second . . 73-71 . . brand has 27 . . . and one by butler . . STUPID FOUL BY KAMAN


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Wilmatic2 said:


> Brand going one on one too much. Clippers need a more balanced attack. Go Clippers!


at the rate our guards are shooting, i could care less if they ever touch the ball again. just give everything to eb


----------



## RhettO

Where is Singleton tonight? And can we please get Kaman out of there? Please insert Wilcox. kthxbye.


----------



## qross1fan

74-73 Wash . . . . and did they saw Ewing from UNC? wow . . Kaman blows it . . damn idiot . .


----------



## Wilmatic2

I'm disappointed with Kaman. He needs to be more patient when he's on the block.


----------



## qross1fan

Braca rips down the rebound . . . Ewing dumb drive . . . 3.5 left on the game clock . . Wilcox comes in for Kaman now? damn cmon dont let them get a shot


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

qrich1fan said:


> 74-73 Wash . . . . and did they saw Ewing from UNC? wow . . Kaman blows it . . damn idiot . .


kaman blows...period


----------



## Weasel

End of the 3rd:

Clippers 73
Wizards 74

Not pretty in the beginning. Brand pretty much did everything in the quarter and is looking very good.


----------



## Wilmatic2

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> kaman blows...period


yes he does.


----------



## qross1fan

Kuck Faman 

Red Wingz score!!!  sorry gotta celebrate em


----------



## RhettO

After seeing Kaman in training camp, I was really looking forward to seeing his progress. Looks like he's moving backwards, though. Again, where is Singleton tonight? Did they say?


----------



## Weasel

RhettO said:


> After seeing Kaman in training camp, I was really looking forward to seeing his progress. Looks like he's moving backwards, though. Again, where is Singleton tonight? Did they say?


Singleton hasn't seen any time since Maggs came back, he is ok.


----------



## qross1fan

GA'll shoot two


----------



## Wilmatic2

Goodness, the refs are calling ticky-tack fouls.


----------



## qross1fan

76-73 Wiz . . . offensive foul on Maggs .. BS call


----------



## Weasel

Offensive foul on Maggette, not looking good.


----------



## Wilmatic2

refs are a disgrace.


----------



## qross1fan

clips got lucky on that bad pass by Wash


----------



## qross1fan

can someone explain to me why Maggs shot athree? and wtf are these refs smoking? cuz i want some


----------



## Weasel

Wizards getting some good love from the refs, Clips down 4.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Don't back down Clippers! Things aren't going well now, but just keep it together. Go Clippers!


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox nice feed to Zelly . . man we need Zelly to paly way more often


----------



## Weasel

Bad pass by Wilcox but Z saves it and scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Atkins with a DISGUSTING shot

Cassell and Mobley check in for Ewing and Ross


----------



## qross1fan

Sam shoots and hits, thank god


----------



## Weasel

Thank God, Sam scored.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox pushes off ET(Thomas) . .. 24 second shot clock . . 77 up . . chance to get the lead


----------



## Wilmatic2

Clippers need to get big Z some touches.


----------



## qross1fan

Atkins knocks it out


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs loses it . . foul on Sam before Wiz could push it up


----------



## Wilmatic2

Someone please box out Etan Thomas!


----------



## qross1fan

Thomas makes it . . 79-77 Wiz . . . Wilcox gets an and one . . time out . . 8:43 left . . tied @ 79


----------



## Weasel

Great pass by Maggette to Wilcox who makes the layup and gets fouled.


----------



## RhettO

Weasel said:


> Great pass by Maggette...


Don't hear that too often. Sounds good to me though.


----------



## Weasel

Block by Wilcox on the Wiz offensive rebound.


----------



## Weasel

Brand still on fire after a long break on the bench. Clipers up 1 with Arenas draining a shot.


----------



## Weasel

Weasel said:


> Brand still on fire after a long break on the bench. Clipers up 1 with Arenas draining a shot.


Another tough shot for Brand.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Brand is hot. Milk him.


----------



## Weasel

Wilmatic2 said:


> Brand is hot. Milk him.


Milk him?


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a big 3!


----------



## Wilmatic2

Pressure Arenas please.


----------



## Weasel

One thing Mobley has done well the last 2 games is post up his man and make the shot, which he just did. Clippers up 4.


----------



## qross1fan

damn my tv just shut off for no reason, glad to hear brands still hot


----------



## qross1fan

Man Can We Box Out Already? 89-87 Lac


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs drives and gets no call . . then a foul called on him


----------



## Weasel

Bad no call on Maggette but then very bad call on Maggette to foul in frustration.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Wheres the foul on Corey. Refs are messing up.


----------



## qross1fan

looking @ the replay, didnt seem like a foul 89-88 LAC


----------



## qross1fan

damn i thought Wizards couldn't rebound?


----------



## Weasel

Damn Cassell and damn Wilcox with the foul.


----------



## qross1fan

very very bad call . . thats a charge!


----------



## Wilmatic2

Boooooooooooo! Clippers need to stop penetration.


----------



## qross1fan

91-89 . . cmon damnit


----------



## Weasel

Just like the Wizards are up 2, I guess give it to Brand the rest of the way???


----------



## Wilmatic2

qrich1fan said:


> damn i thought Wizards couldn't rebound?


Clippers aren't boxing out.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Lets go Clippers! Lets gut this win out!


----------



## qross1fan

Call 1-800-546-SUIT to get the same clothes as Lawler and Smith


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley in the post . . and net 91-91


----------



## Weasel

Mobley another post up and makes it. Tied game


----------



## Wilmatic2

Nice hook Cat.


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Kaman . . g'damn wheres Zeljko . . take Kaman out and bring back Zeljko!


----------



## RhettO

How many fouls does Chris Kaman have? 18? Jesus!


----------



## Wilmatic2

Stop fouling please! Jesus Christ.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets the rebound in traffic . . another Dub Dub for EB . . .Mobley straight away . . 93-91 LA


----------



## Weasel

Ha! Mobley with a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam is PISSED . . Wiz fans are hot


----------



## Weasel

LOL at sam being pissed off at the floor cleaner.


----------



## Wilmatic2

What a break for the Clippers!


----------



## RhettO

Did Cassell just yell at the towel boy?


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with the rebound!! . . Maggs finally gets a call


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs makes first . .94-91 . . misses second


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive Goaltending on Maggs . . . damnit


----------



## Weasel

Maggette at the line. Makes only 1. Damn Maggette touched it.


----------



## qross1fan

94-93 . . can we get some defense plz?


----------



## Wilmatic2

Corey is insane.


----------



## qross1fan

95-94 . . Wash . . damnit


----------



## Weasel

Dammit Kaman!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilmatic2

Take out Kaman!


----------



## qross1fan

BRING IN ZELJKO! BRING IN ZELJKO! BRING IN ZELJKO! BRING IN ZELJKO! damn


----------



## RhettO

As soon as Kaman's gets the ball I said, "Oh ****! Turnover! Here it comes!" And right on cue he throws it away.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Kaman = scapegoat


----------



## Wilmatic2

qrich1fan said:


> BRING IN ZELJKO! BRING IN ZELJKO! BRING IN ZELJKO! BRING IN ZELJKO! damn


Do it now Dunleavy!


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan said:


> BRING IN ZELJKO! BRING IN ZELJKO! BRING IN ZELJKO! BRING IN ZELJKO! damn


 and he's out


----------



## Wilmatic2

Kaman is out! Yay!


----------



## qross1fan

off ball foul on Haywood . .. cmon clips


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a very LONG 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette!!!! 96-95


----------



## Wilmatic2

C'mon Clippers lock them down!


----------



## qross1fan

butler :| 97-96 . . less then a minute . .cmon ET show ur magic . . . mobley nice putback . . Hayes is down and TO wizz . .97-96 . . 35.8 left


----------



## Weasel

Ross and Hayes are down on the court. Clips up 1.


----------



## qross1fan

RED WINGS UP 3-1!!

damn that musta hurt for hayes


----------



## Wilmatic2

My heart is about too bust out if it's seatbelt.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilmatic2 said:


> My heart is about too bust out if it's seatbelt.


my parents say im too young for just a seat belt . . im still in a car seat  lol :biggrin:


----------



## Wilmatic2

Lets Go Clippers!


----------



## Wilmatic2

Jamison took out Hayes.


----------



## Weasel

Bad call, but partiall clips fault.


----------



## qross1fan

damn that was out on the Wiz . . anyways we need to rebound damnit


----------



## Weasel

I thought the ball went out on a Wizards player, looked like the wrong call to give the Wiz the ball.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Please dont foul Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan

Atkins misses a three . . and Maggs will shoot two!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette is going to the line!


----------



## Wilmatic2

Yay!


----------



## RhettO

Please make these 2 free throws so we can relax.


----------



## Weasel

He makes both!


----------



## qross1fan

Kings score damnit

Maggs makes the first .. time for Lawlers Law? . . . 100-97 . . LAWLERS LAW


----------



## Wilmatic2

It's not over yet, Clippers need a stop and get the rebound. Don't foul!


----------



## qross1fan

let time run out and foul . . dont let a three. . DOUBLE DRIBBLE!


----------



## Weasel

DOUBLE DRIBBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilmatic2

Yeah! thats what i'm talking about Clippers!


----------



## Weasel

Maaggettet Dunk!


----------



## qross1fan

WELCOME BACK COREY . . 102-97 . .. Clips win!!! 4-1 baby!!!!


----------



## Wilmatic2

Good game guys.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

LOL @ DOUBLE DRIBBLE

nice win, good to have maggette back


----------



## RhettO

WOOT!!!!!
The only negative is that I'm 4-1 on my Clippers November record prediction. Oh well, I'll take the W instead!!!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette was key in this win. I don't want to say he was tonights MVP since Brand destroyed but he did a great job off the bench. CLIPS WIN!


----------



## arenas809

Hell Yes.


----------



## qross1fan

now if the Red Wings can beat the Kings, this'll be a great day


----------



## Wilmatic2

Thank you EB.


----------



## qross1fan

31 points, 13 rebounds, 2 Blocks(i think?) on 14 of 18 shooting god damn EB


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

btw based on the stats, even tho cassell had an off shooting night...again, he took only 11 FGA, and had 10 assists. u have to give him some credit for not chucking up shots and getting other ppl involved.
wow solid game by brand. i expected no less from an all star


----------



## RhettO

Mobley ended up having a pretty decent game as well.


----------



## air_nitta

Did i mention how much i love corey maggette.
Unbelievable.
= mr clutch


----------



## Weasel

I am still cracking up about the Arenas double dribble that was a HUGE mistake.


----------



## MicCheck12

Weasel said:


> I am still cracking up about the Arenas double dribble that was a HUGE mistake.


yea me 2 the thing that got me soo angry is when kaveman turnoverd the ball to butler for a lay up


----------



## Starbury03

This is not Cassell or Mobleys team it still EB and Maggette's, which is great since they are the younger guys. But this was a great win even though, Kris Kaman-What the hell are you doing out there. And poor defensive rebounding. The very good sign for this team is they dont have to play perfect to win on the road now(Tonight and Seattle). And for EB I cant say it enough I love his game this season, he has really taken a step forward skill wise and is progressing with steping up.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Thanks To You All!!!*

I didn't really appreciate the TRUE VALUE of you all calling the games while I'm sitting at home, but today I was at work and could not post --- just read.

I was right there, every basket. No one at work knew WHY I was smiling in the first quarter.

Just had to let you all know THIS IS THE WAY TO GO ... calling the games is something you must continue.


Welcome back COREY ... Looks like old times.

I must say, that whenever Wilcox is in he does a good job. He's holding up his end; keep it up Chris --- there will come a time when you will get more minutes.

A GREAT WIN!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan said:


> *Predicition:Clippers Win 103-96*
> *Prediction Record: (3-1)*[/center]


damn how close was my prediction?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Is it possible that Brand can break out of his 20-10 numbers and post 25-12??? Did he just need a good PG?


----------



## alexander

it's nice to be a Clippers fan
G O C L I P P E R S


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan said:


> now if the Red Wings can beat the Kings, this'll be a great day


hehe red wings up 4-2 now  cmon wings make this a perfect day for my teams


----------



## arenas809

What I don't like is that Dunleavy benched Wilcox last year when he was putting up 15-7 AS SOON AS Kaman came back from his injury, and right now Kaman just sucks, sucks might be a compliment, sit his butt down and start Wilcox.

The end.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

arenas809 said:


> What I don't like is that Dunleavy benched Wilcox last year when he was putting up 15-7 AS SOON AS Kaman came back from his injury, and right now Kaman just sucks, sucks might be a compliment, sit his butt down and start Wilcox.
> 
> The end.


I agree. Mike has to know that Kaman's hand/wrist is not well ... He has too. WHY, WHY, or WHAT, WHAT does he see Kaman contributing while he's hurt.

Rebraca and Wilcox standing on the sidelines looking bewildered while Kaman commits turnover after turnover.

I don't understand. Give Kaman a break.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

arenas809 said:


> What I don't like is that Dunleavy benched Wilcox last year when he was putting up 15-7 AS SOON AS Kaman came back from his injury, and right now Kaman just sucks, sucks might be a compliment, sit his butt down and start Wilcox.
> 
> The end.


agreed. this should be the year that wilcox proves himself. he can do it if he had that chance. bench kaman's *** now and give wilcox the playing time


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Kaman came back from his injury, and right now Kaman just sucks, sucks might be a compliment, sit his butt down and start Wilcox"

yup, i dont know why it is Chris doesnt get more PT than Kaman, Chris brings the teams

momentum up rather than Down like Kaman does...

as far as tonights game 

WOW.....

i was real mad and pissed and yelling to the air talking smack about Chris Kaman and how much 

he messes it up....but overall i thought if the team would have played better this would have been

a blowout....Q Ross kept Gilbert Arenas in check, made him have horrible night, Antawn Jamison

was non-existent, and these two players having the type of games they did, i think they should 

have blown them out....as far Sam goes, someone made mention of how he was having a bad

shooting night, but he didnt keep on shooting, he dished the ball and got his teammates looks, 

and they got the W so thats just as good, Elton was extraordinary, GREAT, i cant think of any more

adjectives to describe how well he played, 13 of 18 ? or what was it ? absolutely marvelous, 

Clutch Shots, the whole package, rebounds i tip my hat off to him :cheers: :biggrin: like always

he bring it all to the table    , Corey played some minutes, and he did great as well, a clutch

3, and his driving that they missed oh so much  a couple charges but its fine, he played a nice 

role coming off the bench, and his clutch free throws at the end of course, exciting Clipper game 

as ever 

GO CLIPPERS BABY !!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHH!!! :clap: :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Give Kaman a break."

ive given breaks all season, and i know the season is young, but HE COMMITS STUPIDASS

turnovers, i dont hate the guy, after all he is a Clipper, but, his play is real real real real real

frustrating....i think Coach needs to decide on something quck before the next game

Momentum goes up with Big Z or Wilcox in the game, AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS NOTICED

THIS IN ALL GAMES THIS SEASON?

his negative play...waaay cancels his positive....


----------



## MJG

Very fun game, tight throughout. I wish my team could've won, but if they've got to lose, at least it's to my second favorite team


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i've added a little something to my profile...EB is truly for real this year. he might break out of his routine 20-10. anyone think we should start a "EB to All-Star game" club?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

ElMarroAfamado said:


> "Give Kaman a break."
> 
> ive given breaks all season, and i know the season is young, but HE COMMITS STUPIDASS
> 
> turnovers, i dont hate the guy, after all he is a Clipper, but, his play is real real real real real
> 
> frustrating....i think Coach needs to decide on something quck before the next game
> 
> Momentum goes up with Big Z or Wilcox in the game, AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS NOTICED
> 
> THIS IN ALL GAMES THIS SEASON?
> 
> his negative play...waaay cancels his positive....



Nooo Nooo, I agree!!! I didn't mean give him a break in the sense of 'get off his case'. I meant that MIKE SHOULD SIT HIM, TO GIVE HIM A BREAK SO THAT HIS WRIST/HAND CAN HEAL.

NOOOO!!! I agree with you all. Kaman is costing us.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

25 minutes, 1-8 Field Goals, 4 offensive rebounds, 7 defensive, 2 Turnovers, 4 pts.

now .... 2 turnovers, but realize how costly of a turnover theo ne in the 4th could have been

we cant have that...it gave the wizards the lead for petes sake...and he didnt play much

but THE THING IS HE STARTED, so the more time he is on the floor the less possibility he will

do ANYTHING but mess it up.....


----------



## qross1fan

tonight was a great night for my two teams playing . . .RED WINGS WIN IN OT . . Clips win a close one . . . heh

and kaman is a damn solid player, but way to inconsistent


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

by the way the number i put above are Chris Kamans...i mean like i said he has his spurts

and postive play, but it gets cancelled out by his constant negative play..


"Nooo Nooo, I agree!!! I didn't mean give him a break in the sense of 'get off his case'. I meant that MIKE SHOULD SIT HIM, TO GIVE HIM A BREAK SO THAT HIS WRIST/HAND CAN HEAL.

NOOOO!!! I agree with you all. Kaman is costing us."

hahhahaha 

alright then man, yeah, then i agree haha he should give him a "break" haha to rest...it might be

his wrist or hand BUT ITS SOMETHING, sit him down like you said, and give Wilcox n Big Z

a chance watch what happens!!! 

CLIPPERS GREAT WIN BABY ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Botchla

i agree with u guys that kaman had a bad game, but their must be a good reason why coach starts kaman over z or wilcox. he had a turnover that could have cost us the game, but if someone makes a mistake the other players will try to fix it. in this team i see this, last year that turnover would have killed the clipper's confidenence. also its pretty much guranteed that singleton and wilcox will get more playing time against the hawks. including that when corey begins to start q will back up mobley and singleton for corey. just cant wait for shaun to come back, its been about three weeks since it was announced that he will be out for four weeks, im hoping their will be new info on him soon. :angel: plez let it him almost be ready.


----------



## Free Arsenal

We should have Singleton start over Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan

*<center> Player Of The Game:








31 Points, 13 Rebounds, 2 Blocks, 14 of 18 Shooting*


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand was a monster tonight.


----------



## yamaneko

Dont know why everyone is down so much on chris kaman. His turnovers per minute cant be that much worse than everyone else. Sure he made a critical mistake down the stretch. But what about maggette missing a wide open lay up and then offensive interfering on a shot that was going to make it, all within about 1 minute? We forget about maggette's mistakes because hes given the opportunity to redeem himself right away. Kaman gets a touch rarely, and thus his mistakes are fresh in mind. 

His TO was one of the worst TO's ive seen, granted, but you can almost say to touch that brand layup when it sure seemed it was going to go in, was also terrible. Missnig a layup was terrible. gilbert arenas, a star more so than anyone who played last night, made a much more critical error...double dribbling? 

I think dunleavvy has to stick with kaman starting for now. And he needs to use him more. I liked how one writer put it..kaman so rarely gets the ball, when he does get it, he almost wants to force it every time, worrying about when his next touch will be. I also like the energy wilcox brings off of the bench. We dont have an instant energy point guard thanks to dunelavvy, but we do have an instant energy PF/C which can be just as valuable if utilized properly. remember when darius miles was on the team, and he was much more successful coming off of the bench? We need that offensive spark. Ross is the deffensive spark, singleton can be a rebounding spark, heck, mccarty could eventually be a 3 point spark, but i think wilcox is the instant energy offensive spark that we need to be able to bring off of the bench when things get stale in the offense.


----------



## sertorius

yamaneko said:


> Dont know why everyone is down so much on chris kaman.


I don't get this either. Let's be fair: Kaman is not a Hall of Famer, granted, and at 7 feet he should be hammering the ball more often, rather than trying to get those dainty layups, but he is a hustle and effort guy, has an above average set of skills, and unlike Wilcox, he is a LEGITIMATE, back to the basket center. Wilcox is a foward, and a tremendous athlete, but he wants to do one thing, and one thing only: score. This in and of itself is not bad, particularly since the second unit will need a guy who wants to score, however, when he is on the floor with Elton Brand, the team's primary scoring option, he takes shots away from him, and seeing as to how unless he is dunking the ball, his shooting percentage, and overall talent is below Brand's, in addition to his lack of desire to play defense or rebound the ball, he immediately becomes a liability. A perfect example of this was Monday's game against the T-Wolves, when Brand, after consecutive baskets, is calling for the ball, which instead went to Wilcox, who ended up taking a 7-foot, turn-around, falling-away, off-balance jumper from the baseline. It was an immediate momentum killer, and eventually added to the things that lead to the team losing the game. If nothing else however, I would say that the main reason to start Kaman is that unlike Wilcox (who will be a restricted free-agent, and probably will not be matched), he will be here next year, and his confidence and experience have to be built up now.


----------



## arenas809

yamaneko said:


> Dont know why everyone is down so much on chris kaman.


There are plenty of us that can give you more legit reasons as to why Kaman should be sitting than you can give us as to why Yuta Tabuse should be in the NBA.

There.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Kaman is legit? 

did you see when he got 3 tries at a shot, and HE MISSED THEM ALL

and GOT NOTHING OUT OF IT ????????????


yea and Corey does similar things at times, atleast last season n before that...he tries sooo

often to just get free throws, that he just drives in throws his hands in the air hoping to get

foul shots, but, he vindicated himself tonight so eh....


----------



## Weasel

In todays LAtimes it sad Dunleavy wasn't happy with Kaman, Rebraca, and Wilcox last night because of rebounding.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

arenas809 said:


> There are plenty of us that can give you more legit reasons as to why Kaman should be sitting than you can give us as to why Yuta Tabuse should be in the NBA.
> 
> There.


 :clap: 

Sometimes I'm really not sure what people see when they watch games. The reason why Kaman doesn't get the ball often is because he is a turnover machine. Now you hear people say thats the reason why he turns it over, when in fact the opposite is true. 
Also I'll say this again, a bad shot or missed rebound or bad pass might as well be a turnover. If you looked at Kaman with this in mind he would be up at the top of the league in TO's per touch.


----------

